# Motorycycle swap meet in Red Deer at the Westerner this Sunday



## John Conroy (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll be going, ayone else?








						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 24, 2022)

tempting!


----------



## terry_g (Mar 24, 2022)

I wish I was closer.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Mar 24, 2022)

I’m going , usually I have a table , my buddy gets four tables . This time I might just not bother with a table , I’m running low on stuff I’m willing to part with , anything I might take and try to sell has already been there eight times . For me , it’s as much a social event as anything. I’ll be there , looking for deals , I’ve often said , a bike build could begin with a single lock washer.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Mar 24, 2022)

Gearhead88 said:


> a bike build could begin with a single lock washer.


yeah, I hear ya.  I found a 1967 Yamaha YL100 in a wood pile north of Saskatoon......  I now have 3 motors, fenders, coils..... and 1/2 a sea can of parts accumulating.   some day, me, goggles, and 9HP of 2 stroke joy.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 24, 2022)

Gearhead88 said:


> I’m going , usually I have a table , my buddy gets four tables . This time I might just not bother with a table , I’m running low on stuff I’m willing to part with , anything I might take and try to sell has already been there eight times . For me , it’s as much a social event as anything. I’ll be there , looking for deals , I’ve often said , a bike build could begin with a single lock washer.


How much BSA / Norton stuff is there usually? I wouldn’t mind a 350 single head with comp release among other things, on mine it knocks the pushrod off the rocker.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Mar 24, 2022)

It varies from one event to the next , it's better to go and possibly pick up a few things you might need than to not go and miss out.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 24, 2022)

One day I’ll go through the shed and dig out the old BSA parts for a C11, tanks, fender, 20” rim parts of the frame, and some casings etc.


----------

